# This just sickens me...



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2011)

this will probably end up getting locked but I feel people should see this
these are all real quotes from facebook, they are also all over twitter, 
right after the earthquake, tsunami, and possible nuclear devastation Japan may be facing





and the sad thing is, most of these people are just teenagers/kids saying it

http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature/some-f...rbor-03-13-2011


----------



## Nujui (Mar 13, 2011)

People can be such pricks.....


----------



## B3astinSnipes (Mar 13, 2011)

i sickens me too. well when those people need help i hope they have loved ones who see past their evil crappy selfs


----------



## Ikki (Mar 13, 2011)

That's something we see every day, just on a global matter.

Meh, I'm already used to be ashamed of being a human being anyway.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd say those are 50% trolling, 50% legit.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 13, 2011)

People are morons.
A lot of people.
I've made peace with that fact so things like this really don't surprise me.


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 13, 2011)

A-holes, narrow minded pricks


----------



## smash_brew (Mar 13, 2011)

this is quite possibly the worst thing i have ever read in my entire life.


----------



## signz (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/SignZ#!/SignZ/...s/1747170452295
'nuff said...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

And people wonder why I hate people so much and gave up on the human race


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 13, 2011)

I lol'd at the pic and gave up on society 

Time to kill some idiots >_>


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 13, 2011)

If any of those fucking idiots realized that was the past, maybe they wouldn't have so much to say. It's not like we're still shoving the Holocaust down the throats of German people. What's done is done and no one alive today deserves harsh treatment for things like this.


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 13, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> If any of those fucking idiots realized that was the past, maybe they wouldn't have so much to say. It's not like we're still shoving the Holocaust down the throats of German people. What's done is done and no one alive today deserves harsh treatment for things like this.



Fuckin A bro.  Shit, I work for a German company and I live in England.  Theres a biger picture here, aka lets team up and overthrow?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 13, 2011)

Wot?


And I always thought that Katrina was payback for America's millitary action in the Gulf war/Iraq....


Ur tellin' me it's not????1????1111


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Mar 13, 2011)

The ironic thing is that by saying this is payback for pearl harbour, it suggests/supports the stupid far-fetched conspiracies about America. What, they can control nature now? How is it payback? Besides, even from a "payback" standpoint Pearl Habour could be justified by the bombings of H and N. Still, people will continue to argue how Americans were being humanitarian by dropping letters to the Japanese prior... and it goes on and on.

And by saying that this was payback it gives Japan a "reason" to fire back... stupidest things I've ever heard. The devastation of one country always provides soil for douchebags to plant their seeds in. It pains me to see how other kids around my age are acting and makes me hate being placed in the same stereotype.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 14, 2011)

WTH none of my friends made any of these random pearl harbor connections this is the first time I've heard anyone say that it was payback.

If the US could control tsunamis it would be payback but since they didnt control it its just that its a tsunami.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 14, 2011)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> The ironic thing is that by saying this is payback for pearl harbour, it suggests/supports the stupid far-fetched conspiracies about America. What, they can control nature now? How is it payback? Besides, even from a "payback" standpoint Pearl Habour could be justified by the bombings of H and N. Still, people will continue to argue how Americans were being humanitarian by dropping letters to the Japanese prior... and it goes on and on.
> 
> And by saying that this was payback it gives Japan a "reason" to fire back... stupidest things I've ever heard. The devastation of one country always provides soil for douchebags to plant their seeds in. It pains me to see how other kids around my age are acting and makes me hate being placed in the same stereotype.



If you read a lot of the posts, most of them mention karma having to do with it, which is not only absurd, it's insensitive and hateful.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2011)

So, this is why people hate America. I say these people should be deported for staining the name of this country.
None of these people were around for the incident and if they knew their history, they'd know about the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, which was more than enough punishment.



Spoiler



[titlebligatory Meme]


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 14, 2011)

This was all over Reddit yesterday. Also, let's think about this. What was the death count for Pearl Harbor? 2,350. What was the death count for Hiroshima and Nagasaki? 150,000-246,000. I think that Japan received "payback" much, much more than they deserved.

As for the earthquake and tsunami, I deeply sympathize for the Japanese, and I will try to do whatever I can do to my part to help them.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2011)

This is actually the first time I'm hearing people blaming the earthquake on 70 year old karma.
Then again they probably know that if they were to say that bullshit in front of me I'd slap them silly.


----------



## Westside (Mar 14, 2011)

The bombing of pearl harbor was directed at militants who expected to die for the country, the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki was directed at civilians.

Stats:
Pearl Harbor:
2,402 military killed
1,247 military wounded
57 civilians killed
35 civilians wounded

Bombing in Japan:
90,000–166,000 civilians killed in Hiroshima
60,000–80,000 civilians killed in Nagasaki

The fact that these fuckers even have the nerves to mention Pearl Harbor is disgusting.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 14, 2011)

We nuked Japan twice. We locked up Japanese people during WWII because they were Japanese. There are probably more things that we did, but this is all that I can remember at the top of my head. When hurricane Katrina hit Louisiana, Japan gave us $1.5 million in private donations. How do people repay them? Saying that what happened to them was all karma. If anyone, we should be the victims of karma.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what asshats.


----------



## The Phantom (Mar 14, 2011)

Seriously, what kind of person consumes their time worrying about what other people think. People have a right to their own opinion no matter how wrong it is and the world is full of diverse thoughts and opinions. The only leaders that got caught up in policing thought were the likes of Stalin, Mao, and Hitler. That lead to the deaths of tens of millions. Do yourself a favor and don't let what other people think eat at you. You'll end up leading a miserable life.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Mar 14, 2011)

Those people are a pathetic excuse of an American...no wait, human being.  I have no idea how in the world did they pass a US history class.  Pearl Harbor has been dealt with and repaid with the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.  I bet all of them have something "Made in Japan" in their house somewhere (Sony stuff, Nintendo stuff, Toshiba stuff, etc)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 14, 2011)

One word, Hiroshima.

The vast majority of Americans aren't THAT dumb, and pretty much all the Americans I've talked to are nothing like that. I guess there's a difference between barely able to use facebook/being able to formulate basic (if somewhat retarded) statements - and regularly being online while persuing an interest in how the world works.

Oblivious people have no business making such hateful remarks about a country they quite obviously know little about. Next time there's a serious earthquake in the US (and given it's position, that's pretty much guaranteed to happen at some point) part of me is hoping that the rest of the world will attack them for their previous mistakes - whether or not they have made up for them, instead of providing aid and support.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 14, 2011)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> We nuked Japan twice. We locked up Japanese people during WWII because they were Japanese. There are probably more things that we did, but this is all that I can remember at the top of my head. When hurricane Katrina hit Louisiana, Japan gave us $1.5 million in private donations. How do people repay them? Saying that what happened to them was all karma. If anyone, we should be the victims of karma.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 14, 2011)

Humanity is sad indeed, thinking this like that. All those people are living in the past. And didn't Japan renounce to declare war? I still think they're better than most people who thrives in violence(I'm looking at you USA.) (No offence, of course.). Anyway, I think these people are moronic idiots.


----------



## rook2King (Mar 14, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> SoraKeyofFate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it funny that these kids mention karma and i bet ALL of them don't even have karma in their religion.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not saying all of them are douches, but I can see now why people aren't the biggest fan of American's. Fuck bags like these guys are making everybody look bad.


----------



## Raika (Mar 14, 2011)

Those foolish morons are just following the crowd. One idiot says something stupidly hateful and the rest just agree and follow blindly.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 14, 2011)

Every place in earth has bad people, and people ready to say something stupid like that, thats what life is, what we cant stop doing is pray for them souls and pray for this sad event, that it is the earthquake and all the damage that it has caused.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed. And they don't realize that most of their belongings are made in Japan.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2011)

rook2King said:
			
		

> I find it funny that these kids mention karma and i bet ALL of them don't even have karma in their religion.



Probably not. A lot of Americans seem to have first heard of 'karma' on the show "My Name is Earl"


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> rook2King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a show named that? I don't remember when I learned about karma, but I did somehow.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 14, 2011)

Whoever says Japan deserved this should be beaten!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

Most of these people weren't even alive when Pearl Harbour was bombed. This is why I don't use facebook.
It's also why I'm proud to be Canadian.


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 14, 2011)

Only idiots would reference something that happened before they were born, or before even their parents were born. Bloody hell, Pearl Harbour happened *seventy years ago*. Move the hell on. You didn't see the Japanese saying "LolHiroshima" when Katrina struck New Orleans, did you? Seriously, this just proves that the majority of Americans are complete wankers who should be sent back in time to when World War 2 actually happened so they'd learn never to bring up those bad memories again.

Do people really need to be reminded of something their grandparents did when they're trying to survive something like this? Seriously? People still actually hold them accountable for that? Grow the fuck up America and stop acting like a complete wanker all your damn life.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just some idiots who try to own what they don't actually give a shit about otherwise. They probably don't understand the whole WWII business, and yet here they are on Facebook being total jackasses and acting as if they have any say on the matter. Played too much MOH and COD, perhaps. Man, such a shame for the human race.

[Just notices]
LOL, Look at them, pictures and full names up on the internet... Make a shinigami's job easier, why don't you?


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomorrow's Headline

*Hundreds die after posting on facebook*
Yesterday, a bunch of teenagers posted on facebook, commenting about the recent earthquake and tsunamis in Japan. We quote one of them, saying that "this is the worlds payback for pearl harbor"
All posters later died of heart failure. Is this the work of a patriotic Japanese citizen, outraged by the rude bursts? Or is there some other mysterious force at hand? Turn to page 10 to read more[/p]


----------



## Lemski07 (Mar 14, 2011)

That what made us humans


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> You didn't see the Japanese saying "LolHiroshima" when Katrina struck New Orleans, did you?


I have to admit I didn't, but I'l chalk that down to not speaking Japanese, not to Japan being exempt from the odd retard. 

There are idiots all around the world, they're not exclusive to America. And every time some disaster strikes, there pops up a jolly crowd of 75% retards and 75% trolls (the groups overlap) making dead baby jokes and/or flaunting their ignorance and idiocy. Unfortunately, we can't find each and every one of the little assholes and give them the thrashing they so richly deserve, all that we can do is silently hope they all lose their testicles (and various other extremities) in paper-shredder and meat-grinder-related accidents.


----------



## PyroSpark (Mar 14, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Those foolish morons are just following the crowd. One idiot says something stupidly hateful and the rest just agree and follow blindly.



Indeed.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 14, 2011)

All I see is a list of trolls who should be sent to the epicenter kicking and screaming against their will in chains and see the devastation up close and see all the people affected, that'll teach them a lesson.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 14, 2011)

now the eco-activists are jumping on the karma train

http://www.facebook.com/captpaulwatson#&#3...150154562665932
http://togetter.com/li/110642


basically saying it was karma because japan's abuse of the sea, killing whales and dolphins
and the sea struck back


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 14, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Only idiots would reference something that happened before they were born, or before even their parents were born. Bloody hell, Pearl Harbour happened *seventy years ago*. Move the hell on. You didn't see the Japanese saying "LolHiroshima" when Katrina struck New Orleans, did you? Seriously, this just proves that the majority of Americans are complete wankers who should be sent back in time to when World War 2 actually happened so they'd learn never to bring up those bad memories again.
> 
> Do people really need to be reminded of something their grandparents did when they're trying to survive something like this? Seriously? People still actually hold them accountable for that? Grow the fuck up America and stop acting like a complete wanker all your damn life.


And you're just as bad as the rest of them. If a few "Americans" were to post these comments, you don't get the right to flame a whole country. 

Hypocritical comments like yours are the worst.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> now the eco-activists are jumping on the karma train
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/captpaulwatson#...150154562665932
> http://togetter.com/li/110642
> ...


It's a nice poem if read in another moment.

I find a lot of comments really disgusting though.


----------



## alkahest (Mar 14, 2011)

END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 14, 2011)

What disgusting, vulgar little gnats. As if Japan hasn't already paid quite enough for Pearl Harbor after those two atomic bombs!


----------



## Garro (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel like pucking on them.

But seriously, why the hate? I mean, the fuck, tons of people lost their homes and work, and their lifes and they are just sit on their confortable chair thinking thats fair? Thats just wrong.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone referenced the tokyo firebombing as well?
If karma were ever involved, the entire US would be underwater.

I'll summarize
-Pearl harbor was bombed, something like 4000-5000 people killed/injured.
-Tokyo was firebombed in retaliation. I dunno the exact death toll, but it was roughly 100,000 with around a million left homeless (if they survived to be left homeless).
-Japan attempted to surrender for a peaceful end to the war.
-Hiroshima and Nagasaki were a-bombed.

No matter how you look at it. America pulled a complete "What the fuck were you thinking." twice.

So, karma my ass.


----------



## omatic (Mar 14, 2011)

@ Hells Malice: Correction - Japan refused to surrender, then the bombs dropped. It was still a terrible crime, but the order of events is significant. 

July 26, 1945: United Kingdom, United States, and China called for Japan's surrender via the Potsdam Declaration.
August 6, 1945: Little Boy nuke over Hiroshima.
August 9, 1945: Fat Man over Nagasaki.
August 15, 1945: Japanese surrender.


Anyway, people saying a natural disaster in 2011 is retribution for an act of war in 1941 don't deserve to live with the conveniences of modern life, and should live on an island as barren as their heads.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I'll summarize
> -Pearl harbor was bombed, something like 4000-5000 people killed/injured.
> -Tokyo was firebombed in retaliation. I dunno the exact death toll, but it was roughly 100,000 with around a million left homeless (if they survived to be left homeless).*
> -Japan attempted to surrender for a peaceful end to the war.*
> -Hiroshima and Nagasaki were a-bombed.


Japan never attempted to surrender, they were given the option beforehand but still denied to surrender
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potsdam_Declaration


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

even though they talk about karma, how long was it? i don't remember, probably those who attacked pearl harbor are dead already...


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you expect something different from stupid eshay kents?


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 14, 2011)

Cause the Americans nuking them back twice didn't already more than square up that little Pearl Harbour incident.
People are such asshats.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 14, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually they did. They have a policy to never declare war on another country.


----------



## pozda (Mar 14, 2011)

It's stupid.

There was war in my country 20 years ago, and I lost my home. When war was over, I returned to my home and rebuild it (my parents did). 

Now I have many good friends that were on the "other" side, and I don't care, I was 5 or 6 years old when war started, but I never think of some sick sh*t like payback or death to that people. 

It's sad that people can't think with their own brain and that some stupid ideas can be implemented in their minds so easily!

So yeah, it sickens me too!


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 14, 2011)

The US and Japan both are guilty of many many awful crimes in the past. 
But again, that's the PAST. Times have changed. 

Those tweets are just sickening. You can't deny that.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 14, 2011)

Everyone here in America is an asshole.

I'm used to it.

The whole, "Payback for Pearl Harbor!" thing is dumb because we bombed them after Pearl Harbor, so we already got them back. Most of those people are just trying to be funny.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd post a youtube video, but it's just... I don't even know, too much for this.
It's of a girl blaming Atheists for what happened.
Or, rather, God punishing Atheists...
It's been all over that site that shall not be named today.
Instead of posting that though, I shall post this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ9hIpebRTg
"No sense in getting all riled up every time a bunch of idiots give you a hard time."
Words to live by.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 14, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Everyone here in America is an asshole.



That pretty much sums it up. People here in America think we're better than everyone, so when something bad happens to someone else, it's karma, but when we get bombed, we cry about it for 10 years. 

I don't believe in karma. If Japan was doing things God didn't like, such as killing the dolphins and whatnot, a tsunami isn't an "act of God" or some weird kind of retribution against Pearl Harbor, because as others said, the two nukes were more than payback. Fact is, Japanese people I've met are nothing but some of the nicest people you'll ever meet. People saying that Japan deserved it are ignorant assholes that don't have any respect for people in need.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 14, 2011)

Hopefully for a few of these people, their friends talked some sense into them.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 14, 2011)

becat said:
			
		

> Hopefully for a few of these people, their friends talked some sense into them.



Assuming that these people actually have friends with a sense of dignity.

...or friends at all.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 14, 2011)

Fucking idiots.


----------



## nando (Mar 14, 2011)

people can be so stupid. i just logged into facebook to see if anyone on my friend list made some stupid comment like that so i can de-friend them. don't need to be associated with such people.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 14, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> people can be so stupid. i just logged into facebook to see if anyone on my friend list made some stupid comment like that so i can de-friend them. don't need to be associated with such people.



I only friend people who agree with me that I'm always right.


----------



## nando (Mar 14, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this isn't a matter of disagreement. it's about humanity and these people lack it.


----------



## Trulen (Mar 14, 2011)

Goodness.  I live in Louisiana, basically one of the most "AWWW YEAAAHHHHXXXX AMERICA" places in the US, and I haven't seen anything like that on my facebook.  Lots of sympathy on it, actually.  


Maybe it's because I know how to pick my friends.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 14, 2011)

Why is everyone saying payback for Pearl Harbor, I'm pretty sure getting nuked twice is worse than Pearl Harbor. These people are a bunch of dumb asses who don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 14, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think responding with hints of anti-Americanism to brainless chauvinism helps your point. Lumping Americans with their government doesn't really make sense, either.


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 14, 2011)

Some people or so moronic that they should die.
Japan (anime, games, Nintendo) FTW!


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 14, 2011)

I searched "pearl harbor" on posts by everyone and was relieved to find 90% of the statuses saying basically "anyone who says japan deserved this for pearl harbor is a fucking asshole"
At least 90% has sense.

TBH I didn't even connect the two, why would you in your right mind? A natural disaster =/= Attack provoked/unprovoked.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 14, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> All I see is a list of trolls who should be sent to the epicenter kicking and screaming against their will in chains and see the devastation up close and see all the people affected, that'll teach them a lesson.


Fuck that, put them at the bloody focus.

And Americans wonder why everyone hates them.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2011)

It really looks like idiots such as the ones quoted in the original post are a minority.
As you can see, most of our American 'tempers do not agree with these sentiments.
But we do understand why we've got such a bad reputation around the world.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It really looks like idiots such as the ones quoted in the original post are a minority.
> As you can see, most of our American 'tempers do not agree with these sentiments.
> But we do understand why we've got such a bad reputation around the world.


I know it's not all Americans, or even a majority, it's only a very small minority that do think that way, but it's that very minority that wonder why half the world hates them.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn those shits. All they care about is "America this, America that." The bombing of Pearl Harbor ended years ago. That was then, this is NOW. Japan needs help, so we help them. Nintendo now bans these people from their products.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 14, 2011)

i remember one of my friends was like, todays a pretty lax day, besides all the people dying in japan it's still pretty chill

he later deleted the comment


----------



## guinness (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm amazed at the guy who thinks Japan started WWII. The war started 2 years before pearl harbor mr genius.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 14, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, cause I totally said anything about Government. I didn't say anything about anti-Americanism. Putting words in my mouth, eh?

I'm simply saying that people are stupid and attribute a natural disaster as a divine intervention. But our haughty society has led us to believe we're not entitled to help anyone else before our own needs. This is bullshit logic. I'm not lumping Americans in anything. I'm not a butthurt little terrorist that thinks Americans only think about themselves, simply stating that there are people out there that are intolerant.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 14, 2011)

lol, they bring up Pearl Harbor, and I'll bring up Nintendo, Sony, and all other Japanese companies that have introduced us to entertainment in this day of age.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> lol, they bring up Pearl Harbor, and I'll bring up Nintendo, Sony, and all other Japanese companies that have introduced us to entertainment in this day of age.


They bring up Pearl Harbor, and I wonder how I can know such a moron.


----------



## evandixon (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd be very supprised if whoever ordered the attack on Pearl Harbor is still in that position.
If whoever ordered that attack isn't, then there is no justification for their comments.

I also don't like how everyone is generalising that all Americans think Japan deserved the earthquake.


----------



## basher11 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow. what a bunch of assholes. 

Japan is one of my favorite countries. (they got all the good stuff!)

i seriously hate ignorant pricks like them.


----------



## monkat (Mar 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful! With that language, you might get banned by p1ng!


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 15, 2011)

Children are our future, my ass! I'm the future bitch!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 15, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not mean to put words in your mouth. I apologize. What I should have said is that your comment came off as a generalization, specifically your use of the pronoun "we". But despite the fact that I still disagree with your assessment of society, you have explained your remarks and I thank you for handling my irrational impulse to debate kindly.


----------



## monkat (Mar 15, 2011)

Why is everyone so butthurt that the entire Middle-East was completely wiped off the map?

NINE ELEVEN PEOPLE!



Spoiler



Yes, boys and girls, I know that the middle-east still exists. This story exists in a hypothetical world.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 15, 2011)

Are those guys that fucking ignorant?  I feel like going to each one and slapping them in the face.  I know how it feels cause so many people do this in YouTube videos about Jews and shit like that.  This is what pisses me off.  Plus wtf was Pearl Harbor that wasn't even in main land US or anything no civilians were even their.  And it was in the middle of a war time.  Those people are just idiots.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 15, 2011)

It's been 70 fucking years. Practically everyone involved or even over 20 during Pearl Harbor is dead. "Karma" was when they dropped two bombs on hundreds of thousands of innocents in Hiroshima and Nagasaki. In comparison, the death rate is tiny.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 16, 2011)

and it continues

http://www.torontosun.com/entertainment/tv...wenn-story.html
http://www.ineedmyfix.com/2011/03/14/gilbe...ve-japan-jokes/ + http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-10-wors...d-tsunami-jokes


----------



## Theraima (Mar 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'd say those are 50% trolling, 50% legit.



Did you notice who they said were saying this? KIDS and TEENAGERS. As if they know a shit about Pearl Harbor, Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Lets just say about WW2.

Yes indeed, the amount of clowns amongst us is amazing.

Pearl Harbor doesnt even have anything to do with the recent events of Japan..


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 17, 2011)

Trolls trolling trolls. Just ignore them.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 17, 2011)

This doesn't even bother me because the amount of people saying these things is substantially lower than the image makes it seem. I'm pretty sure the OP used a site that searches for keywords in Facebook statuses. Why would you search something, and then be surprised when you find it? If I went on Google and looked for pro-terrorist blogs, you can bet I'd find more than a couple, but in the grand scope, there aren't really that many of them. The number of people saying these stupid things isn't nearly as high as you think.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 17, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the OP used a site that searches for keywords in Facebook statuses. Why would you search something, and then be surprised when you find it?


another site posted it and I just reposted it here


----------



## popopola (Mar 17, 2011)

lolwtf? America bombed Hiroshima and Nagasaki with nuclear weapons. If they want to 'get even' include the other disasters.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2011)

My, my, how nice to see the american population being so kind to those affected.


----------



## lightyear (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to start by first saying I do not condone or agree with any of the facebook quotes in the op....that's disgusting, and I hope you people's mothers slap the hell outta you lol

Now, that said, there are also plenty of people in Japan who despise Americans for what we (the United States) did to them, and they will never forgive us...rightfully so!!  We have gotten our revenge, and Japan has learned their lesson...don't mess with us, because we will retaliate!!

I spent some time in Japan a few years back with US Navy, and we went to a few ports that our military (or a single American citizen) hadn't been since before WWII, and we opened all the ships in port for public tours as a sign of good faith.  Almost every person taking a tour asked where the nuclear reactor was, or were we a nuclear vessel....where did we store the unused nuclear materials...did we carry nuclear missiles....get the point??  These people are still (~70 years later) terrified of us because of what we did to them!!  I think these facebook people need to be reminded we Americans were the real monsters in the Pearl Harbor attack/ retaliation, and we should be praying for these poor people who have done nothing to deserve what they have gotten in the last week!!


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the point is they are all teenagers. Not so smart teenagers as we are talking. Teenagers who forget that America was also torturing people there in Afghanistan. They talk about karma, against japan, but what about America NUKING japan. I don't honestly know, but it sounds like these people are undereducated. Simply, Katrina, was baaaaaadd buisness, if we talk like that about katrina, then we are the "epic a-holes", but they... A:LKFH, its so bad. I hope that one day, these teenagers will get what they deserve, and I hope they recieve it BIG TIME[/rant]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 17, 2011)

ah and i was out of a "people to kill" list, have only been sitting around for two days not stabbing anyone.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2011)

these people are very mean and just awful sons of bitches


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright, I had to post this.


----------



## nando (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> and it continues
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/entertainment/tv...wenn-story.html
> http://www.ineedmyfix.com/2011/03/14/gilbe...ve-japan-jokes/ + http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-10-wors...d-tsunami-jokes




holy shit! gottfried is the aflac duck?!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone realize that hating those uneducated, and deeply scared people makes you no better than them?
What they are saying is bullshit of the foulest kind, but you can't blame an infant for crawling can you?
I'm happy to see so many compassionate souls on this board who are rightfully outraged at this stupidity, yet in the face of the fuckery, we shouldn't devolve to their level.

Karma(LOL) will put in their path great learning experiences, perhaps in the form of personal hardship or not, that will help them learn just what assholes they were.
Or not.
Either way, I can't worry about their intellectual deficit.
I have fapping to go do.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Either way, I can't worry about their intellectual deficit.


Their vote counts the same as yours.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 20, 2011)

To be honest, that's just how ignorant a chunk of the youth are today in the United States, and other areas around the world. I'm not surprised.

Has the thought of nuking Hiroshima and Nagasaki ever come up when they think of mentioning Pearl Harbour? Where's karma at for the Americans? By their standpoint, it's probably right around the corner.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but given how dumb they behave, I'd bet they won't vote.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 20, 2011)

People like this remind me of Alexandra Wallace. She posted a rant on Asians a while ago, and even though it doesn't have anything to do with Japan, I thought that I should post this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOGpGoEMu2s

This was a blog that another asian posted in reply to her video, I think it's pretty funny.


EDIT: There's a bit of language in it, so unless you're not offended by it, don't watch it.


----------

